# Lucidlogix bietet gratis Upgrade von Virtu MVP zu Virtu MVP 2.0 an



## Chimera (29. Dezember 2013)

Für all jene die es interessiert und die bislang auf ihrem Mobo Virtu nutzten, bietet Lucidlogix bis Ende Januar 2014 gratis die Möglichkeit zum Upgrade auf Virtu MVP 2.0 Pro an: Lucidlogix Product. Die Lizenz steht allen zur Verfügung, die schon ein Mobo mit Lizenz für Virtu haben (sprich Z68, Z77, H77, usw. und es auch installiert haben) und gerne das Upgrade machen möchten. Dazu muss man auf der Website nur das Upgrade-Tool saugen, das Upgrade machen und dann im Programm auf den Reiter "Info" klicken und dort via "Lizenz-Zentrum" nen Key anfordern, den man danach dort eingeben kann.
Wenn man wie ich zuvor im Virtu Änderungen gemacht hat, kann man diese übernehmen und muss nicht erst wieder alles neu machen (sprich Zuteilung bei Games, ob D oder I Modus, usw.). Was mir bisher auffiel: es läuft bei mir jedenfalls deutlich stabiler als das alte Virtu (im Bild noch der Nachweis, dass es auf nem Z77 Brett nach dem Upgrade läuft). Beim alten hatte ich öfters mal, dass Virtu beim booten nicht richtig wollte und dann immer ne Fehlermeldung kam, dass ich es deaktivieren und neu aktivieren müsse. Dies hab ich bisher(!) mit Virtu MVP 2.0 nicht (und bleibt hoffentlich auch so).

Und noch allen wünsche ich zudem frohe Festtage und im voraus schon mal nen very good Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## Ryle (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lucidlogix bietet gratis Upgrade von Virtu zu Virtu 2.0 an*

Hat sich denn an der Front überhaupt was getan oder funktioniert das noch immer mehr schlecht als recht?
Hab das direkt bei Release mal ein paar Tage getestet und dann als schlechten Witz abgestempelt, da es irgendwie nur in ein, zwei Spielen etwas genutzt hat und die Energiesparoptionen auch keinerlei Nutzen hatten. Bei Nvidia sowieso und bei AMD wollte sich ZeroCore nicht damit nutzen lassen.


----------



## Chimera (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lucidlogix bietet gratis Upgrade von Virtu zu Virtu 2.0 an*

Naja, ich nutze es hauptsächlich wegen dem Virtual V-Sync und bei einigen wenigen Games, um dort nur die iGPU werkeln zu lassen. Beim alten hatte ich zudem, dass es mit Hyperformance in einigen Games eher schlechter lief (sprich weniger FPS als wenn nur dedizierte Grak lief), dies hab ich nun nicht mehr. Was mir einfach noch echt fehlen würd, wäre ne Funktion, um die dedizierte Graka komplett deaktivieren zu können, wenn die iGPU werkelt.
Klar, ein echtes Killerfeature wäre sicher mal, dass man die dedizierte Graka komplett abschalten könnt, wenn sie nicht schuftet, aber auch so find ich es mittlerweile besser als in den Anfängen. Man hat auch bissel gemerkt, dass mit erscheinen von Virtu 2.0 die Leutz von Lucidlogix beim alten Virtu nicht mehr wirklich viel gemacht haben und dies war für mich auch mit ein Grund, warum ich mir das Upgrade gegönnt hab (vorallem weil zeitlich begrenzt).


----------



## XT1024 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lucidlogix bietet gratis Upgrade von Virtu zu Virtu 2.0 an*



Chimera schrieb:


> Die Lizenz steht allen zur Verfügung, die schon ein Mobo mit Lizenz für Virtu * haben


 * MVP
Die MVP Version gab es AFAIK auch erst zu Z77 und co.
---


> This tool enables upgrade of your Virtu MVP  license to Virtu MVP 2.0





> Your computer hardware does not  have a valid Virtu MVP license


OK dann können sie das Zeug halt  behalten. Dass ältere Software nicht bis in alle Ewigkeit unterstützt  wird - OK. Dass der Kram aber schon bei Win 8 nicht mehr  funktionierte...


----------



## Chimera (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lucidlogix bietet gratis Upgrade von Virtu zu Virtu 2.0 an*



XT1024 schrieb:


> * MVP
> Die MVP Version gab es AFAIK auch erst zu Z77 und co.


 
Danke für den Hinweis, hab Titel schon geändert  Ist natürlich Upgrade vom alten MVP zum MVP 2.0. So wie es scheint muss man aber zuvor schon die alte Version drauf installiert haben, ohne die alte Version drauf liess sich auch beim Kollegen kein Upgrade machen (sprich direkt MVP 2.0 downloaden und installieren), er musste erst mal die Version von der Support CD installieren und dann erkannte das Tool auch sein Board plötzlich. 
Aber MVP 2.0 unterstützt ja auch Win 8 (und 8.1 laut Website), ebenso die alte Version von MVP seit Version 2.1.221 (bei mir lief MVP jedenfalls problemlos nach dem Update auf Version 2.1.227 auch auf ner Win 8 Platte, die jedoch noch auf dem Stand von vor nem halben Jahr ist, da mir Win 8 eben schnuppe ist). Manko am alten war halt auch, dass man sich jedes Mal selber um Updates kümmern musste, sprich selber auf der Website nachschauen musst, ob es was gab, zumal die Mobohersteller den Brettern ja eh meist ne recht alte Version beilegten. Im MVP 2.0 hingegen hat es im Programm selber die Möglichkeit, um nach Updates zu suchen.
Im Endeffekt bleibt Virut halt ein nice to have und ist sicher kein must have.


----------



## Tech (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lucidlogix bietet gratis Upgrade von Virtu zu Virtu 2.0 an*

Gibt es noch jemanden, dessen Win8.1 nach der Installation von MVP 1 per Windowsreperatur zurück gesetzt werden musste? So kann man anscheinend der Upgradeangebot nicht wahrnehmen....


----------



## needit (29. Dezember 2013)

Schreckliches Programm...   führte bei mir dazu, dass sich der Prozess bei vielen Spielen so oft geöffnet hatte, bis der Ram am Ende war... damit dann auch irgendwann auch der PC ^^..


----------



## Chimera (30. Dezember 2013)

needit schrieb:


> Schreckliches Programm...   führte bei mir dazu, dass sich der Prozess bei vielen Spielen so oft geöffnet hatte, bis der Ram am Ende war... damit dann auch irgendwann auch der PC ^^..




Hmmm, kann ich(!) nicht nachvollziehen. Hab seit gestern mit meinen Kumpels zusammen das Upgrade auf insgesamt 6 PCs gemacht (5x Win 7, 1x Win 8 nicht 8.1), aber bei keinem einzigen macht es Probleme. Plattformen waren hauptsächlich Z77 und H77 Bretter (1x Z75 von AsRock), zudem ein bunter Mix aus AMD, NV und Intel Komponenten. Denke mal, dass es da dasselbe wie mit den Treibern ist: bei den einen gibt es niemals Probleme (wie z.B. bei mir und einigen anderen), während es bei anderen wiederum zu Problemen führen kann. Wo die Ursache am Ende liegen mag, ist bleibt wohl ein grosses Mysterium. Denn für mich(!) und andere scheint klar zu sein: wenn ein Treiber oder ein Programm oder ein Tool viele Fehler hat, dann wird es bei jedem der es nutzt zu Problemen führen (egal ob nur kleine oder gleich grosse Probleme) und nicht nur bei einzelnen (man muss es dazu immer im Bezug auf die weltweite(!) Nutzung betrachten, nicht nur auf eine Ecke des Landes begrenzen oder gar auf eine Stadt  ). 
Was mir bei der ersten Installation damals nach Inbetriebnahme des Brettes aber passierte: ich musste es erst 3 Mal installieren, ehe es richtig lief. Hatte zuerst 1 Version von der Asus Website und eine direkt bei Lucid gesogen, die aber schon bei der Installation Stress machten. Erst nachdem ich die Version von der Support CD installiert hatte, lief es und machte danach auch bei den Updates keine Probleme mehr, ausser halt, dass es öfters mal nicht mitbooten wollte.

Was mir aber bisher auffiel: mit dem alten Virtu hatte ich beim letzten 3D Mark jeweils nen Stop des Programmes, wenn 3D Mark über Steam gestartet wurde (Virtu meldete dann jeweils, dass es deaktiviert sei), komischerweise aber nicht, wenn 3D Mark auf der HDD installiert war und so gestartet wurde  Ebenso sackten die FPS recht nach unten in den Unigine Benches, wenn Hyperformance aktiviert war. Dies scheint bisher nicht mehr aufzutauchen, der 3D Murks läuft nun auch über Steam problemlos und auch Unigine läuft nicht mehr so lahm.


----------



## mnamnam (1. Januar 2014)

Jetzt bin ich leicht verwirrt, also in deinem post steht immer noch Virtu 2.0 pro, gemeint ist aber Virtu MVP 2.xxx oder ? Und die Seite zeigt mir immer "forbidden" an, auch die main URL, egal welcher browser.


----------



## Chimera (2. Januar 2014)

mnamnam schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich leicht verwirrt, also in deinem post steht immer noch Virtu 2.0 pro, gemeint ist aber Virtu MVP 2.xxx oder ? Und die Seite zeigt mir immer "forbidden" an, auch die main URL, egal welcher browser.




Zur 2.: scheint so, als ob die Seite down ist, denn auch die Hauptseite von Lucidlogix geht aktuell nicht mehr. Zu 1.: nun, in der Umgangssprache hab ich bis heute keinen Menschen getroffen, der MVP jemals voll ausgesprochen hat, sondern es wurde immer nur Virtu gesagt und dennoch wussten die anderen, was gemeint ist  Aber wenn es da ne zu grosse Verwirrung geben sollt (Virtu spricht ja anscheinend eh nur nen sehr kleinen Rahmen von Leute an, wie mir scheint), werd ich es im ersten Post gerne noch ergänzen, damit es keine Missverständnisse mehr gibt.
Ob und ab wann aber die Website wieder online ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Vor dem Jahreswechsel lief sie jedenfalls noch problemlos, kann evtl. auch damit zusammenhängen und in den nächsten Tagen wieder funzen (evtl.!).


Edit: Website funzt wieder, hat aber ein neues Design erfahren. Vermutlich war sie deshalb auch down. Da der alte Link aber nicht mehr ging, hab ich ihn durch den neuen ersetzt, so dass man wieder direkt zur Updateseite gelangt.


----------



## Eddy24 (3. Januar 2014)

Habe jetzt auch geupgradet, musste aber leider feststellen, dass ich so gut wie keinen Leistungszuwachs habe. Bei der alten Version konnte ich in Heaven das Doppelte an Punkten raus holen. Ist zwar nur ein Benchmark, der nicht die Realität widerspiegelt, aber die Spiele bei denen es sich wirklich lohnt, z.B. Dirt 3, wollte ich jetzt nicht extra wieder installieren, nur um das gegen zu testen. Muss wohl wieder downgraden, falls es dafür keine Lösung gibt...


----------



## Chimera (3. Januar 2014)

Eddy24 schrieb:


> Muss wohl wieder downgraden, falls es dafür keine Lösung gibt...




Das Problem dürft wohl sein, dass es für die alte Version einfach in (naher/ferner?) Zukunft keine Updates mehr geben wird und dies wohl mit ein Grund ist, warum sie das Upgrade überhaupt anbieten. Im Dezember gab es noch eins, vermute(!) aber stark, dass Lucidlogix da einfach den Support nach und nach versanden lassen wird. Wäre ja auch logisch, denn auf zwei Baustellen nur halbherzig arbeiten oder auf nur einer mit voller Arbeitskraft, ist halt schon ein Unterschied 
Janu, ich bleibe, denn bin zum Glück viele kleine Fehler bisher losgeworden. Vorallem der nervige Start, wo fast jedes zweite bis dritte Mal die Fehlermeldung kam, dass es mal wieder nicht mitstartete, die bin ich Gott sei dank endlich los


----------



## Eddy24 (4. Januar 2014)

Das Problem hatte ich auch ständig, es lag daran, dass das Programm schon gestartet war, wenn der Dienst noch nicht soweit war, habe ein Skript so angepasst, dass das Programm erst ein paar Sekunden später startet. Seitdem war alles in Butter...


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Lucidlogix bietet gratis Upgrade von Virtu zu Virtu 2.0 an*



Tech schrieb:


> Gibt es noch jemanden, dessen Win8.1 nach der Installation von MVP 1 per Windowsreperatur zurück gesetzt werden musste? So kann man anscheinend der Upgradeangebot nicht wahrnehmen....



...ja bei mir geht es auch nicht...installieren...Neustart... Ende....zu altem Wiederherstellungspunkt....somit lass ich es sein....


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (4. Januar 2014)

Weiß wer, ob mit dem MVP 2.0 endlich ZeroCore Power unterstützt wird (im iGPU mode, versteht sich)?


----------



## riedochs (8. Januar 2014)

Mein Asrock z68 Board hat keine gültige Lizenz obwohl ich die Software installiert habe? Dann eben nicht.


----------

